# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Faire un Billet dans un Blog ou crire au Format des tutoriels

## Jlmat

*Bonjour  tous*,

 ::oops::  Je viens de dcouvrir que j'avais un Blog o je pouvais crire des Billets. 
Si j'ai bien compris, dans un Billet, on ne pose pas de question comme pour le forum, on met simplement des infos ou des bouts de codes ou un article!
Mais pour un tutoriel, comment fait-on?

 ::?:  Ce qui me gne dans la cration d'un Billet (donc du Blog), ce sont deux choses:

1. Apparemment ds qu'on valide, a apparat  tous les membres. Y a t-il des possibilits de correction? de ne pas publier tout de suite pour voir ce que donne la prsentation, se relire, apporter des modifications etc...

2. J'aime bien le format des tutoriels, mais je ne trouve pas les outils pour en commencer un. Je suis bientt en retraite, alors je voudrais pouvoir publier sur ce site srieux des choses sur lesquels j'ai travaill et crit avec des exemples de codes de mes solutions...
    Par exemple, je travaille sous Word, y a t-il un format prdfini pour l'criture des tutoriels?

 ::):  Merci pour vos rponses

----------


## Malick

Bonjour Jlmat,

 ::fleche::  Je vous contacte par MP pour vous expliquer en dtail le processus de publication avec les outils.

Pour rpondre  tes questions :

 ::fleche::  il est tout  fait possible d'crire un tutoriel sous forme de billet de blog, c'est le mme principe que lorsque tu cris un message sur le forum. Et tu peux sauvegarder pour revenir et continuer ou corriger des choses via le bouton *Enregistrer l'bauche*. Une fois la rdaction termine, c'est le bouton *Envoyer* qui permet de le rendre public et visible par les autres.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Du coup, y a t-il eu des tutoriels ou des billets, suite  cette discussion ?
Il y a quelques temps, j'avais un article sur l'criture d'un tutoriel pour Developpez.com : https://alexandre-laurent.developpez...er-un-article/ .

----------

